# Get a Laugh From My Lawnmower



## debodun (May 14, 2018)

My lawnmower is old enough to vote! This year when I started to mow the lawn for the first time, the rubber on one of the back wheel started peeling off. By the time I finished, it was really shredded. And silly me, I thought I could remove the back wheel and take it to Lowe's to get a replacement. Well, when I popped the wheel cover off, there this gear-looking thingy on the wheel. I tried turning the wheel bolt (it requires a 7/16" wrench), but it either is attached to something else in the mechanism, or I just don't have the strength and I didn't want to force it. Is there any handy-person that can advise me on how to remove it (just so you know - I am a person with limited mechanical skills or know-how), or would it be best just to have a lawn mower repair guy do it?


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2018)

Assuming you have the right wrench? 

 Try spraying the bolt with WD-40, 
try tapping directly on the bolt lightly with a hammer a couple times to loosen rust,
try hitting the handle of the wrench sharply with a hammer, instead of turning it by hand, to get it started.

Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2018)

The First thing I would need to know is what is the Make and Model of this mower.  Make=Craftsman, Toro, Ariens, etc., Model number should be found somewhere on a plate or decal somewhere on the body of the mower.  Armed with that information, I could then go to various sites on the Internet...Repairclinic.com, Jacks small engines.com, etc., and see if replacement parts are still available.  If so, these sites will have an illustrated parts list, showing part numbers, etc., and probably video's, etc., on how to replace a given part.  However, if this mower is as old as you say it is, there is a more than 50/50 chance that not much is available.  Looking at the picture of the wheel assembly, I doubt that there is much that "ancient" still out there.  

You could try taking it to a local repair shop, but the odds are still pretty slim that they would have any parts....and you would be spending money on something hardly worth saving.  Your best bet is to start visiting places like Lowe's, or Home Depot and looking for a new mower....Toro is my favorite for good quality self propelled hand mowers.  Prices for a Toro Personal Pace will be in the $350 to $500 range.

But, Like I said, make and model number is the first place to start...with that info, I can give you a better response.


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2018)

All I can tell you without having to schlep out to the garage is that it's a Briggs & Stratton Model # 124702. Here a more encompassing shot I took a few years ago, if that's any help:


----------



## Jackie22 (May 14, 2018)

Don M gave good advice......if it were me, I'd first check the manufacturer for a wheel replacement, if no luck, you're looking at a new mower....I have had the Toro brand riding mowers with very good luck.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2018)

Briggs & Stratton is the engine...I would need the mower make and model to see if any wheel parts are still available.  The mower appears to have some sort of nameplate on the front...but given the overall appearance of this mower, I would agree that it is "ancient".  Again, I would suspect that your time and money would be better spent searching for a new mower.  

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-22...th-Briggs-and-Stratton-Engine-20332/100659628


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2018)

The name plate says "Briggs & Stratton" and another below that which says "Mulching Mower" there is no other ID I can discern.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2018)

I'm not aware of B&S ever making a lawn mower...they just supply the engines for several brands.  If you get time, go over that thing in detail, and see if you can find any manufacturer info on it.  If B&S is the only thing you see related to a manufacturer, finding any mower body/wheel/etc., parts is probably going to be a lost cause.


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2018)

I think, considering the age of the mower, I'd just hunt for a new one.  There comes a point where with most contraptions it just doesn't pay to keep on repairing them.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 14, 2018)

To bad you didn't fix the tire before it shredded.  I just did mine, with gorilla glue.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2018)

I don't know... if I had a lawn mower that was old enough to vote and still ran, and would start reliably, I think I'd rather replace the wheel, if I could find one that would fit. It's worth a gamble. A new mower may not last 2 years.  Taking it for repair sounds good in theory, but is easier said than done, unless you know someone who can take it for you.


----------



## Robusta (May 14, 2018)

The bolt only has three hatch marks on it, making it a grade 5. I would put the wrench on it and stand on it, or whack it with a hammer. You already have a broken mower,more broken don't make a difference. I don't understand the ratcheting mechanism, possibly a safety device to prevent rolling backwards.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2018)

Robusta said:


> I don't understand the ratcheting mechanism, possibly a safety device to prevent rolling backwards.



Me neither...if this is the left rear wheel, it appears that this ratcheting mechanism is some sort of "emergency brake" to keep the mower from rolling forward unexpectedly, and the "pawl" must be engaged during mowing.  If this is the case, it would go a long way towards explaining why the tire got shredded, if mowing was attempted with the wheel locking up.  I'm still kind of curious as to what brand of mower it is.  I strongly suspect that the only place a person might find parts for this mower would be in a salvage yard.


----------



## IKE (May 15, 2018)

If it were mine I'd retire the old mower and purchase a new one.....you might also look in the local paper for 'lawnmower repair', several years ago I purchased a used Toro from a guy that did lawnmower repair in his garage for a fraction of what a new one would have cost me and because he'd gone through it himself he even gave me a warranty.


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2018)

I did find the owner's manual after an exhaustive search in the garage, if this is any help. BTW - the sales receipt was inside. I bought the mower on May 4, 1994 and it cost $339.00.


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2018)

debodun said:


> I did find the owner's manual after an exhaustive search in the garage, if this is any help. BTW - the sales receipt was inside. I bought the mower on May 4, 1994 and it cost $339.00.
> 
> View attachment 52110



I took a few minutes, and did a search on "MTD model (XXX) parts", where I entered model numbers from 130 through 148....and every one of them came up with some sort of riding lawn mower.  That would indicate that sometime in the past 24 years, MTD has completely changed its model lineup, to the point where you will probably have little or no luck in finding a replacement part for this old mower.  In recent years, MTD has begun to supply "entry level" mowers under various brand names...MTD, Yard Machines, Troy Bilt, etc., etc....and most of them are bargain brands with prices in the $150-$200 price range.  For the $339 you paid 24 years ago, you could almost get a really good Toro, or Husqvarna mower today for not much more.  

Bottom line...scrap this old mower....put a $5 price tag on it at your next yard sale, and go shopping for a new mower.  I personally like the Toro brand (Home Depot), and Husqvarna (Lowe's).  I have a Toro Personal Pace that I really like....it is variable speed, and goes as fast, or slow, as I chose to walk.


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for trying, Don. I looked at Lowe's mulching push mowers. This is the one they have that's closest to mine:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bolens-140-cc-21-in-Push-Gas-Lawn-Mower-with-Briggs-Stratton-Engine/4188561


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2018)

Just buy a big roll of duct tape and start wrapping it around the old wheel.  Keep wrapping until it about the right diameter.  It will last all summer!


----------



## Don M. (May 15, 2018)

debodun said:


> Thanks for trying, Don. I looked at Lowe's mulching push mowers. This is the one they have that's closest to mine:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bolens-140-cc-21-in-Push-Gas-Lawn-Mower-with-Briggs-Stratton-Engine/4188561



Yup, that would probably work, if you have a fairly level yard, where you don't need a "self propelled" mower.  Bolens is a brand that has been around for a long time, and it is one of the many "brands" which MTD makes.  For that price, you probably won't find one much cheaper...even at Walmart.


----------



## wvnewbie (May 15, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Just buy a big roll of duct tape and start wrapping it around the old wheel.  Keep wrapping until it about the right diameter.  It will last all summer!


I really like this solution!  You can probably get similar results withe lots and lots of rubber bands.


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2018)

Some photos of the undercarriage where the wheel is:



If this were my maternal grandmother's mower, she probably would
 make a wheel for it out of two mayonnaise jar lids glued together - and it would work!


----------



## Camper6 (May 17, 2018)

Evenually you can't get the parts.  They don't make them anymore.  Can you blame them.

Time for a new mower.  

You will love it.  No more folling around. Just get out and mow.

I mow for a friend of mine.  We replaced the front wheels just before sears went out of business.


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2018)

Gas or electric?


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> Gas or electric?



If you can mow your yard in 45 minutes, or less, electric will work, and is much quieter......HOWEVER
1. Electric mowers cost 2 or 3 times as much as a basic gas mower.
2. If you forget to recharge the battery shortly after mowing, the battery life will be reduced.
3. Replacing the mower battery is expensive...1/3 the cost of a new mower
4. If you leave the charger plugged in for an extended period of time, you risk a fire....these things use Lithium batteries, which have a history of overheating and burning/exploding.

Personally, the Only battery powered tool I own is a drill....and I am careful on recharging it.


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, Don.

My front yard is on a knoll. Every year it seems to get steeper. By the time I finish, I feel like the guy in this photo. That's why I prefer a self-propelled, mulcher.


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> Thanks for the advice, Don.
> 
> My front yard is on a knoll. Every year it seems to get steeper. By the time I finish, I feel like the guy in this photo. That's why I prefer a self-propelled, mulcher.



Yes, a self propelled mower is the Only way to go...especially as we get older.  The Bolens mower you sent a picture of in an earlier post is a simple and basic push mower....not self propelled.  To get a quality self propelled mower, you can expect to pay in the $350, or more price range.  I would also recommend one with rear wheel drive....the front wheel drive mowers can be difficult to use..especially around trees, etc.


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2018)

Debodun, A self propelled mower is definitely the only way to go. You’ll pay more for one but they truly are amazing. Yep! I’ve got a Honda Rear Wheel Drive and I just love it. We also have some steep hills and that is tough work. Since you are not getting any younger I’d take Dons advice and purchase one. His advice is spot on. You won’t regret getting one. 
Parts on your old mower will be near impossible to get and possibly be obsolete now. 
Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Debodun,
> Parts on your old mower will be near impossible to get and possibly be obsolete now.



It like trying to find someone that still does VCR repair.


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2018)

I am a wealthy woman of leisure. Seriously considering hiring someone to do this. Trouble is that I did get some estimates - the least expensive one was "$50 to do the front and I'll do the back lawn for another $40."; the most was $200 for both lawns (my lawns total approx. 1/4 acre). At this time of year I'd need it done at least once a week until the grass goes into its summer funk. That could add up quickly to several hundred dollars. For 50¢ worth of gasoline and 45 minutes of my time, I'd have a psychologically difficult time shelling out for it. Here is an aerial photo of my property (which is narrow but long) with the areas I mow outlined (front yard, side yard on north side of house, backyard, side by garage and a small area in front and to the south of the garage).


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2018)

If you can afford $1000+ per year for yard work, that would be an option...plus, if you are getting up in years, having someone do that chore might save you some future health/injury problems.  You might also ask around to see if there are any school kids who are willing to do yard work....but, given that most of them can't quit "texting" for more than a few minutes, that may be wishful thinking.  Years ago, starting about age 13, I roamed all over the neighborhood on my bicycle, doing yard work for Seniors...they supplied the mower, and I supplied the labor...for 2 or 3 dollars a yard.  Those days are probably long gone.


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2018)

This is a side-view of my front lawn from the corner of the nearest cross-street. Probably only about a 5º slope, but on a hot summer day, it feels like 50º. 



Last year I tried starring at the bottom and going back and forth, working up towards the house, but having to make the sharp turns required put a strain on my left hip. Had to have a cortisone shot, better now, but it still twinges from time to time. This year I went back to mowing in a large rectangle, progressively smaller to the center of the lot.


----------



## Manatee (May 27, 2018)

I solved all those problems in 1987 when I bought a condo townhouse and gave away the mower.  Haven't missed it yet.


----------



## terry123 (May 28, 2018)

Manatee said:


> I solved all those problems in 1987 when I bought a condo townhouse and gave away the mower.  Haven't missed it yet.


Me too! For years I spent my entire weekend, mowing, edging and blowing the driveway clean.  I enjoyed working in the yard then but I was in better health. Now I enjoy seeing the yard guys here each Tuesday keeping everything nice and clean.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2018)

I never give up on trying to fix anything and throwing it away is not in my vocabulary.

First of all.  The bolt that holds that wheel on might be a left hand thread to keep it from coming off when you are pushing it.

The only way to find out is to see what is on the other end of that bolt and try to take that off first.  It could be a nut.  Or it could be threaded into the frame.

And the only way to release a stuck bolt is with penetrating oil, not WD-40 which is just a lubricant. You have to let it sit for awhile maybe even overnight.

That gear thing has to come off also.  What it does is to allow the wheel only to go in one direction so if you are cutting a hill it won't slide back on you.

But first have a look on what is on the end of that bolt.  If there is a nut, work on that.  Something has to be holding that bolt.

You might not be able to find a replacement wheel exactly the same but you should be able to replace the wheel and still have the mower work.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2018)

Robusta said:


> The bolt only has three hatch marks on it, making it a grade 5. I would put the wrench on it and stand on it, or whack it with a hammer. You already have a broken mower,more broken don't make a difference. I don't understand the ratcheting mechanism, possibly a safety device to prevent rolling backwards.



I'm thinking it's a safety feature to keep you from pulling the mower backwards which is not recommended. There doesn't seem to be a safety guard on it like the modern mowers.


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2018)

My maternal grandmother, who made do with just about anything, probably would just saw off the wheel with a hacsksaw and make another wheel out of two large jar lids glued together.


----------



## Manatee (May 29, 2018)

debodun said:


> Thanks for the advice, Don.
> 
> My front yard is on a knoll. Every year it seems to get steeper. By the time I finish, I feel like the guy in this photo. That's why I prefer a self-propelled, mulcher.
> 
> View attachment 52231



That is a horrible accident on its way to happen.


----------

